# Water dripping from stove pipe



## Bub381 (Apr 23, 2012)

As you all know the stove is gone but what kinda trouble will water running into my stove do over the summer?Unhooking it gonna be the only solution?All pipe unhooked from ceiling box down and water running from inside dripping on floor.


----------



## begreen (Apr 23, 2012)

It would be good to understand why water is coming down the pipe. If this is rare and due to very strong winds and hard rain driving water under the cap, then it may not be too serious. If there is a flaw in the sealing of the pipe that is another matter.

Describe the setup from the support box up. Is the water definitely coming from the inside of the pipe? Can you get on the roof to check this out? If so, take a camera for pictures.


----------



## Bub381 (Apr 23, 2012)

I got into the kneewall and can see up to the storm collar and the water is coming straight down the outside of the pipe.Between the storm collar and the pipe. can't get on the roof.In other words if there is a seal between the storm collar and the pipe it isn't sealed well.Just a fine drip once in awhile.It is raining hard and 30 plus winds.never had this happen till this storm.


----------



## Bub381 (Apr 23, 2012)

The water you can see running down the reflection.Well you can see the drips,it's not a solid stream.It stops now and then.In the next picture you can see the seam where the collar is put together,it's the gap between the vent holes.It's following the pipe down right there.That pic is taken looking up at the roof and collar from the kneewall.


----------



## Bub381 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## begreen (Apr 23, 2012)

Could be the storm collar was not installed or sealed properly.What type pipe is this? I have had Selkirk drip from the seam, past the storm collar. The only thing that fixed it was to silicone the seam up the first length out of the collar. That worked well.


----------



## Bub381 (Apr 23, 2012)

Selkirk,where this collar is put together there is a 1/4" gap away from the pipe.What would you suggest to take what heat there is at this point of installation? This is not a seam in the pipe it's where the collar is put together.I think you may have thought i said the pipe seam where as you mentioned sealing the seam up to the top above the collar.Seal the top of the collar where it meets the pipe?


----------



## begreen (Apr 23, 2012)

Seal the storm collar from the top. Regular GE Silicone II adhesive or other good quality silicone works fine. The exterior of the pipe stays well below its temp rating. Clean the surface well first for a good bond, give it a generous bead and the work it in and smoothly.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 23, 2012)

To seal a storm collar properly but a bead of high temperature silicon around where the pipe comes through the flashing. Cinch the storm collar together above it and then slide it down the pipe, squishing the bead under it. Them put a bead of silicon on top of the storm collar where it meets the pipe. It does have to be redone after a period of time so this would be a good time to put a new seal on it. If the water is coming down the outside of the Class A chimney then this is the most likely place to find the leak.


----------



## Bub381 (Apr 23, 2012)

This shouldn't be leaking at all considering it was put in last fall and i thank ya both for the advice


----------



## Hogwildz (Apr 23, 2012)

Call the installer and have him come seal the collar correctly!
Silicone must be worked in, spreading it with your finger in both directions to help it contact and seal properly.After you have it on there and spread, you can finish with a finger covered in your spit to smooth it out, and it won't stick to your finger.
Also the oil on the collar is it had oil on it would have to be cleaned of real good first. Brake cleaner spray works great for that.


----------



## Bub381 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ya there is no seal whatsoever i'd say with that amount of light coming in.


----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2012)

That would be a big omission, but fortunately the fix is easy.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 24, 2012)

No seal at all would certainly explain the leak. It is an easy fix but make sure you do it right.


----------

